# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Internet για λιγες μερες...

## Insomniac

Ξερω παλιο το ερωτημα και ...πονεμενο αλλα λεω μηπως εχω χασει επεισοδια.

Θα λειψω λιγες μερες και εκει που θα παω ουτε τηλεφωνικη γραμμη δεν θα εχω....Μηπως υπαρχει τροπος για internet εστω...pstn με φορητο ???Μεσω κινητου με συνδεση Vodafone ή cosmote και φορητο μηπως κατι ???

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## valen_gr

http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443

----------


## Insomniac

Πολυ ενδιαφερον αλλα δεν καταλαβα....Θελει  καρτα ειδικη για το φορητο ή φτανει η ασυρματη καρτα του ??? Ενα πακετο F2G φτανει ???

----------


## valen_gr

Βασικα χρειαζεσαι ενα πακετο F2G , αν δεν εχεις , 5 ευρω κανει. Αφου ενεργοποιησεις την υπηρεσια, μπορεις να εχεις internet με οποιο τροπο σε εξυπηρετει. Να συνδεσεις κινητο με λαπτοπ σαν μοντεμ, να κανεις χρηση ειδικης καρτας εαν εχεις, να κανεις χρηση υποδοχης καρτας σιμ στο λαπτοπ εαν εχει, γενικα οτι κατσει...η καρτα εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ, το πως το κανονιζεις εσυ!

----------


## Insomniac

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Θα το ψαξω καλα !!!Εχουν οι κορες μου δυο ιδια   Sony  VAIO CR31S/P 

Θύρες 3xUSB, VGA,S-Video out, ExpressCard 


Y.Γ.

Το ενα μολις 20 ημερων ειναι εδω και 18 μερες Γερμανια για service !!!

----------


## Insomniac

Καλη λυση τελικα !!!!

http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1443

Πηρα δωρεαν ανα πακετο FGO φορτωσα 30  μοναδες  που μαλιστα διπλασιαστηκαν και εχω internet για επτα  μερες. Απο rapidshare κατεβασα με 30ΚΒ / sec.

Για σερφαρισμα καλουτσικη  ειναι !!!

----------


## valen_gr

Oχι οτι ειναι φτηνο, αλλα για λιγες μερες ειναι μονοδρομος, αλλες λυσεις απο αλλους ειναι απλα πανακριβες συγκριτικα στην προπληρωμενη.... για να κατεβασες με 30, μαλλον με απλη 3G συσκευη εκανες την συνδεση, εαν ειχες μια HSDPA, θα ειχες πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, αλλα και τα 30 k/s μια χαρα ειναι στην αναγκη!!

αυτο με τον διπλασιασμο των καρτων που κανει η Wind ειναι πολυ καλη φαση εαν σου τυχει, δωρεαν +100% χρημα....

Φανταζομαι εισαι ο ιδιος χρηστης Γιαννης στο myphone που ρωτησε τα ιδια πραγματα  :Smile: 

Χαιρομαι παντως που βρηκες λυση!

----------


## Insomniac

> Oχι οτι ειναι φτηνο, αλλα για λιγες μερες ειναι μονοδρομος, αλλες λυσεις απο αλλους ειναι απλα πανακριβες συγκριτικα στην προπληρωμενη.... για να κατεβασες με 30, μαλλον με απλη 3G συσκευη εκανες την συνδεση, εαν ειχες μια HSDPA, θα ειχες πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, αλλα και τα 30 k/s μια χαρα ειναι στην αναγκη!!
> 
> αυτο με τον διπλασιασμο των καρτων που κανει η Wind ειναι πολυ καλη φαση εαν σου τυχει, δωρεαν +100% χρημα....
> 
> Φανταζομαι εισαι ο ιδιος χρηστης Γιαννης στο myphone που ρωτησε τα ιδια πραγματα 
> 
> Χαιρομαι παντως που βρηκες λυση!


 
Ναι ο ιδιος Γιαννης ειμαι φιλε μου !!!

Φευγω σε λιγο για Μεσσηνια !!!

Καλο μας Πασχα !!!

----------

